# My first knife!



## Seffers93 (Sep 8, 2020)

Hey guys!

At last, I've finished my very first knife! It took me 8 days of getting a couple hours in before and after work with just moving into a new home. There's been A LOT to do besides making knives but I was able to get it done! And now that we're all settled in, I'll have a lot more time to spend in the shop!

I'm not going to get into specifications since this is my first attempt. It turned out better than I expected, but there are still too many imperfections to count.. all of which taught me what to do differently next time!

I jumped the gun and started taking pictures before sharpening.. it's late and I have to be up early so I'll get it on the stones tomorrow.

Feel free to give input whether its good or bad!

I also just finished heat treating a santoku profile today! And I'll be cutting out a Kramer inspired chefs knife tomorrow! I'm sure I'll be posting questions soon enough lol.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 8, 2020)

It looks fantastic.
Bravo I think you did an amazing job.
It looks way better than my 1st knife, you have some natural talent. 
Your scales line up evenly, your pins are sitting flush instead of proud so you paid attention while sanding.
Your handle shaping looks smooth and even on both sides showing you carefully worked on the symmetry.
Nice even belt finish on the blade.
I look forward to seeing your future projects. Keep up the awesome work.

Some input of things to consider/continue to develop.

The reverse hook/point on the heal is detrimental to all kitchen rags and can cause a potential risk to the user so I would consider a different heal profile.
Work on your grind to incrementally get thinner the more you make the more comfortable you will get. This one is surely on the thick side behind the edge.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 8, 2020)

Great work!


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 8, 2020)

Looks way nicer than my first knife , well done


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 8, 2020)

Absolutely marvelous first effort. The details on that handle are not easy to pull off! I love the profile of the blade, it looks to accomodate a rock cut but has enough flat blade to push as well. Tim's feedback is spot on. As I am the occasional victim of a heal inflicted "stupid cut" while in the heat of a busy service, I would like to see that eased a little bit, perhaps TF like. and I do think you will feel the shoulder behind the edge while you test it out, though perhaps you plan to deal with that on the stones.

Looking forward to seeing your next projects!


----------



## Seffers93 (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks for all the kind words guys! It really means a lot coming from all of you!


----------



## Seffers93 (Sep 8, 2020)

I tried to thin it out a little behind the edge. Actually cuts a lot better than I thought it would! Already getting some blue.. this is my first non-stainless knife so it’s pretty cool for me lol.


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 14, 2020)

This first one was lovely as well. You appear to be a natural!

(And like a couple have said above - I'm also not so keen on pointy heels. Possibly because I'm slightly more clumsy / careless than some people  . The rest of the profile and handle tho are perfect, imo)


----------



## Seffers93 (Sep 14, 2020)

cotedupy said:


> This first one was lovely as well. You appear to be a natural!
> 
> (And like a couple have said above - I'm also not so keen on pointy heels. Possibly because I'm slightly more clumsy / careless than some people  . The rest of the profile and handle tho are perfect, imo)



Thank you!! I really appreciate the feedback.

I had never used a knife with a pointed heel, and only having used it a few days, I can already see why no one likes them lol. Gotta be careful with that thing!!


----------

